# Nannacara Anomala Fry



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

i saw them wiggling yesterday, today they are free swimmers. mom is protecting them, dad is hanging around but away. just wanted to share these photos 

the male pic is a few weeks older, just wanted to show him


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

*congratulations - have a cigar on me*


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

do you have more.. say around a hundred!! lol


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

Keep an eye on the male. The female can become very aggressive guarding her fry and nannacara anomala female have been known to kill the male while guarding fry.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

i was told about that and im keeping an eye on them, so far so good  Thanks


----------

